# N57 Valve Cover Gasket DIY



## Chris323i (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello all,

As the title suggests, checking to see it anyone has done an N57 valve cover gasket DIY or can I just reference M57 vids and write-ups. Wasn't sure as to how similar the top components of the M57 and N57 were. Looking for someone with some experience here.
I've checked Youtubs and various forums only to find info on the M57. 
My cover is just now starting to weep a bit and I would like to get this done sometime this year as I've done this job on my previous N55, M54, and S52. Typical BMW maintenance. 

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## grimma (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to see DIY for this one too.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Was looking for the same, found this: 




Not in english but gives general idea...


----------

